# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  •••【♥】 الضحــك (( ينتقل )) مــن واحد للاخــر (( مثــل )) الانفلونـــزا 【♥】•••‎

## ورده محمديه

الضحك(( ينتقل ))من واحد للاخر مثل 
الانفلونزا 



كثيراً ما يحدث أن شخص يضحك والآخرين يضحكون معه دون أن يعرفوا
سبب ضحكه فيعتقد البعض بأن الضحك ينتقل من شخص 
إلى آخر كالعدوى


وهذا ما أكده الباحثين أن هناك أسباب علمية لهذا الضحك، مشيرين إلى
أن الضحك له فعل السحر في مواجهة 
المواقف الصعبة في الحياة والأزمات النفسية والعصبية‏‏.


ومن أهم مزايا الضحك أنه مثل الأنفلونزا "معد" 
وعندما يضحك الإنسان أو يبتسم فإنه يخرج طاقة 
التوتر من عضلات وأعصاب الوجه‏,‏ وبالتالي تنتقل عدوي 
الضحك لمن حوله فعندما نسمع أو نرى الآخرين
يضحكون فإن المناطق التي تسيطر على الضحك
والابتسامة في دماغنا تصبح نشيطة أيضا مما يلهمنا على 
الابتسام.


وقد أفاد باحثون بأن الضحكة المنبعثة من القلب تساعد 
على خفض ضغط الدم‏ وتزيد من مقاومة الجسم 
للإجهاد وتحفزه على إفراز هرمونات تؤثر على الحالة 
النفسية والجسدية.


وأشار الدكتور محمود فوزي اخصائي الصحة النفسية‏إلى أن 
الإنسان يبدأ بالضحك منذ الطفولة عندما يبلغ الأسبوع 
العاشر من عمره وبعد ذلك بستة أسابيع يضحك مرة كل
ساعة وعندما يبلغ الرابعة من عمره يبدأ
بالضحك مرة كل أربع دقائق‏الأمر الذي يبين أهمية 
الضحك للإنسان حتى ينمو بشكل طبيعي وصحي‏.


وأن خمس دقائق من الابتسام أو الضحك كفيلة بتبديد 20% 
من الشعور بالاجهاد‏كما أن ضحكة صباحية في بداية
اليوم تعزز طاقة الجسد طوال اليوم‏، لذلك ينصحك
الطبيب بتخصيص ‏5 ‏ دقائق قبل خروجك يومياً لتخبر 
نفسك عن كيفية شعورك بطاقة هائلة والوقت الرائع
الذي ستقضيه بالخارج وتأكد أنك سوف تجد النتيجة 
مذهلة لأن جسدك سيستجيب لذلك ويبدأ بمحاكاة 
ما يدور في عقلك‏ لتشعر علي الفور بالطاقة والحيوية‏.‏


وقد أثبتت دراسة أخرى أجراها باحثون في كلية 
إمبريال التابعة لجامعة لندن أن الدماغ يستجيب
لـ "الأصوات الانفعالية" التي 
تصدر عن أشخاص آخرين ومنها الضحك.


كما أتضح للباحثين أن هذه الأصوات تستثير منطقة معينة 
في دماغ المستمع عند رؤيته وجهاً باسماً حيث يطر
أ تغير فوري على عضلات وجهه قبل أن ينفجر في 
الضحك، مؤكدين أنه عندما نتحدث مع شخص 
ما فإننا نميل لتقليده من دون أن ندري من حيث تكرار ما 
يقوله أو حتى تقليد حركاته والآن أثبتنا أن ذلك
ينطبق أيضاً على الضحك.. على الأقل من الناحية العلمية. 




دمتم بخير



ورده محمديه

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*صبآحكـ ~ فرح ,,*


*كلـآمـ سليمـ*

*لـأنوا أغلب النآس لمن يشوفون أحد يضحكـ* 

*يضحكون معآهـ حتى لو مآدروا شنو سبب ضحكهـ* 

*وأنا وحدة من هآلنآس هعـ* 
*/*
*\* 

*ْ.. وردة محمدية ..ْ* 

*كل الشكر لكـِ ع الطرحـ*  

*ربـي يعطيكـِ العآفية* 

*{ دُمتِ ~ بألف خير ,,*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

ياسبحان الله 

من أحسن المعلومات إلي سمعتها على الإطلاق 

الله لا يحرمنا من جديدكِ الرائع 

مشكووورة وايد  :bigsmile:

----------


## hope

الحين عرفت سبب ضحك الأطفآل لمآ يشوفونآ نضحك 
معولمه مره مره حلوه 

ورده حبيبتي
يعطيك الف عآفيه 
ويآرب مايحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## ملكه القلوب

تسلمين والله على الطرح المفيد

والمعلومااااااااات القيمه

يعطيك الف عاااااافيه

مودتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اثلجتم صدري بتواجدكم* 
*لا حرمني ربي منكم* 
*دمتم في تواصل دائمـ*

----------

